# Win8 backup disk question



## iowatimelord (Nov 21, 2012)

I recently upgraded my desktop from XP to Win8. I want to also upgrade my laptop at some point. My desktop is 32bit and my laptop is 64bit. I also want a Win8 backup disk on hand. If I order just one Win8 backup disk will it work for either computer? Will the disk work for 32bit AND 64bit? Will it work for both computers even though they will each have a different product key?


----------



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

well when I downloaded the windows 8 from there microsoft I inserted the disk in and it installed the 64 bit on my 64 bit system. I believe it will not install on a 32 bit system so I would not go there. there is some things that windows 8 needs to run and I believe the 32 bit is not have what it needs.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a good question. Here is the best answer I've found (from ZDNet):



> note that you only have to download the Windows 8 setup file once. You can reuse that single download (approximately 2.1 GB or x86, 2.8 GB for x64) for multiple PCs, using a unique key with each installation.


So the downloads for 32-bit and 64-bit are different but if you have a disk (purchased or burned yourself from the .iso) then you just have to buy a new product key, you don't have to actually have to download the software again or buy a new disk as long as you are upgrading another 32-bit machine with the 32-bit download or a 64-bit machine with the 64-bit download.

In your case, you will have to download the 64-bit upgrade version for your laptop when you buy the upgrade product key for it as your previous download was for the 32-bit version (note that I don't know this for an absolute fact -- I'm going with the info I quoted above; however, my Windows 8 .64-bit .iso is 2.8 Gigs so it seems accurate, if yours is 2.1 Gigs then you have the 32-bit upgrade). Note that once you purchase a product key. Microsoft will e-mail you a link where you can download the .iso again if you lose it.


----------



## iowatimelord (Nov 21, 2012)

Where does it download the iso to? Can I just find it somewhere on my computer and make a disk from it? Or will I just need to save the setup file and rerun that for a fresh install if needed?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

UPDATE:

When you purchase the Windows 8 upgrade, you will have the option to pay $14 for a DVD. Although you can download the .iso at any time, I thought this was a wise investment.

I just got my Windows 8 DVDs from Microsoft. Here's what was in the package:

Two DVDs -- one 32-bit and one 64-bit. On the disks it says "contains Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro." Now, I upgraded from a full retail copy of Windows 7, which also included two DVDs and this may be why I received two but I would think that anyone will receive both disks.

The disks did not come with a product ID number, which you get via an e-mail when you purchase the upgrade.

The download is not stored anywhere that you can easily get to until you select the proper options. To create the .iso, you select the option, given you when the download completes, to install later from media. This will give you two more options to either create an .iso or copy the download to a USB drive (3 GB or larger). I chose both -- this is the easiest way to get a Windows 8 bootable USB stick. Choose to save the .iso and it will ask you where you want to save the Windows.iso file.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

It will not work for both computers. You will have to purchase a license for each computer you want to install it onto. 1 license for 1 PC.


----------

